# Alibaba for embroidery and cap purchase



## Itsallaboutp (May 5, 2015)

I have been looking into alibaba for hats has anyone been successful in buying hats? I am talking with a few from alibaba seems like sample prices are $70-90 seems a bit high to me. I am selecting only manufactures with onsite check gold members etc. so theyre legit can anyone recommend a place? With good sample price? The prices include shipping DHL 3-5 day delivery. Lowest price I got was $7 for 100 hats but can choose only two colors.


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

We use blankcap.com in the US. Ali baba can be a bit tricky. It ships in 2 to days but it could be a week or more before you get it. The samples at blankcap are same price as if you bought bulk. Give the a shot. We pay 2.00 to 10.00 a hat. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Itsallaboutp (May 5, 2015)

jfisk3475 said:


> We use blankcap.com in the US. Ali baba can be a bit tricky. It ships in 2 to days but it could be a week or more before you get it. The samples at blankcap are same price as if you bought bulk. Give the a shot. We pay 2.00 to 10.00 a hat.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


But then I have to get embroidery done I need everything done. Plus alibaba can add custom design to the hats like tags and name of brand inside the cap.


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

I do believe they offer the design too. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## artlife (Jan 15, 2010)

Itsallaboutp said:


> I have been looking into alibaba for hats has anyone been successful in buying hats? I am talking with a few from alibaba seems like sample prices are $70-90 seems a bit high to me. I am selecting only manufactures with onsite check gold members etc. so theyre legit can anyone recommend a place? With good sample price? The prices include shipping DHL 3-5 day delivery. Lowest price I got was $7 for 100 hats but can choose only two colors.


You have to understand the purpose of alibaba. Alibaba is for sourcing wholesale suppliers. So samples can be expensive. They aren't for people looking to buy a few dozen or even a few hundred. It's for people looking to buy thousands. Sometimes you will find a company willing to sell smaller quantities, but generally, because of freight costs, it does not make sense to buy small quantity overseas whether it's China or India or wherever.


----------



## Itsallaboutp (May 5, 2015)

jfisk3475 said:


> I do believe they offer the design too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


They only sale the hats nothing more. I called them.


----------



## Itsallaboutp (May 5, 2015)

I found seller on alibaba will give me 3 samples for $75 3 different colors. It was between that and $50 for one. $6.5 per hat for 100 but I will try to get them down to $6 This includes label inside with brand name and also tag in the back with brand name. And Will have 2 colors because thats all I need for my logo. I will probably decide on 4 colors for the 100 pcs. Was going to do 3 but 4 sounds better


----------



## marzatplay (May 25, 2014)

Itsallaboutp said:


> I found seller on alibaba will give me 3 samples for $75 3 different colors. It was between that and $50 for one. $6.5 per hat for 100 but I will try to get them down to $6 This includes label inside with brand name and also tag in the back with brand name. And Will have 2 colors because thats all I need for my logo. I will probably decide on 4 colors for the 100 pcs. Was going to do 3 but 4 sounds better


Tell us how the final product turns out and if you are happy with the quality.


----------



## Itsallaboutp (May 5, 2015)

marzatplay said:


> Tell us how the final product turns out and if you are happy with the quality.


I will as soon as I get it. Was told 7-10 days


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Itsallaboutp said:


> I found seller on alibaba will give me 3 samples for $75 3 different colors. It was between that and $50 for one. $6.5 per hat for 100 but I will try to get them down to $6 This includes label inside with brand name and also tag in the back with brand name. And Will have 2 colors because thats all I need for my logo. I will probably decide on 4 colors for the 100 pcs. Was going to do 3 but 4 sounds better


6.00 is more than I pay for 72 pieces shipped FOB NC....Home Page


----------



## Itsallaboutp (May 5, 2015)

royster13 said:


> 6.00 is more than I pay for 72 pieces shipped FOB NC....Home Page


I will check them out but for everything I am getting I doubt they will cost $6 I did a quick check the caps don't look that great doesn't seem to be much to choose from. Lets see your hats.


----------



## marzatplay (May 25, 2014)

royster13 said:


> 6.00 is more than I pay for 72 pieces shipped FOB NC....Home Page


How long does it take?


----------



## Itsallaboutp (May 5, 2015)

Yes how long does it take and lets see those hats or whatever you bought from the site. Proof or we don't believe you lol jk


----------



## yarbsea (Jan 28, 2015)

My experience with ali is the samples all look great, but just wait till your real order comes in...full of mistakes, dirty, errors..etc...and little to no recourse.


----------



## Itsallaboutp (May 5, 2015)

yarbsea said:


> My experience with ali is the samples all look great, but just wait till your real order comes in...full of mistakes, dirty, errors..etc...and little to no recourse.


Who did you use? Did you chose company with onsite check gold supplier etc also check their sales. I went with one who I think has made 5 mill


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Overseas orders can take from 2 to 12 weeks depending on method of shipping....I use USA offices of factories located in Vietnam or China.....With custom caps they can be stock styles customized to your needs or 100% custom from the ground up....By consolidating via a USA office you generally save some money on shipping...

Over the years I have used DKHeadwear - We are a US, TC&B Corporate Wearables - CUSTOM BALL CAPS, IMPORTS, DIGITIZING EMBROIDERY, JACKETS, carolinacap - The Cap Company, att, etc....Most have been with good results.....And when they were not good they quickly resolved the problems in my favour....These suppliers take credit cards versus most on alibaba who want a bank transfer....The later has no recourse in the event of a problem....

Good luck.....


----------



## Itsallaboutp (May 5, 2015)

royster13 said:


> Overseas orders can take from 2 to 12 weeks depending on method of shipping....I use USA offices of factories located in Vietnam or China.....With custom caps they can be stock styles customized to your needs or 100% custom from the ground up....By consolidating via a USA office you generally save some money on shipping...
> 
> Over the years I have used DKHeadwear - We are a US, TC&B Corporate Wearables - CUSTOM BALL CAPS, IMPORTS, DIGITIZING EMBROIDERY, JACKETS, carolinacap - The Cap Company, att, etc....Most have been with good results.....And when they were not good they quickly resolved the problems in my favour....These suppliers take credit cards versus most on alibaba who want a bank transfer....The later has no recourse in the event of a problem....
> 
> Good luck.....


I'll check them out again but I used escrow with alibaba they don't get paid unless you are satisfied and let them know you have your items.


----------

